# BBC Young Musician of the Year



## jake.robson (Apr 27, 2008)

hi, 
i was just thinking, "why isn't there a vocal category in the BBC young musician of the year, since the voice is as much of an instrument as a violin or a piano."
Does anyone else think there should be a vocal category in the Young Musician of the Year?

thanks
Jake

P.S. sorry to those of you who are from outside the U.K. who most likely have no idea what i'm talking about


----------



## Mark Harwood (Mar 5, 2007)

Good point. Never thought of that. Maybe the BBC thinks the singers have enough prizes to go for? The format would have to change a little, for the concerto part.


----------



## Edward Elgar (Mar 22, 2006)

There's the BBC Choir of the Year and I think there's Chorister of the Year for singers to go for - but if you want to be specific, the competition should be called "Young Instrumentalist of the Year". There are few concertos for voice and orchestra as Mr Harwood infered!

I would also like to vent my displeasure about the competition if I may. Firstly - what are the judges on about! They seem to have pre-determined buzz words that they use when they're lost for words! A lot of their judgements are based on personal preference which I think is very wrong. Also, during the final that was on BBC2, the contestants were asked stupid questions before and imediately after they played their most important performances of their lives! A lot of the contestants were speechless at these points and I sympathised with them whole heartedly. Nevertheless, I enjoyed the music and it has hopefully "bigged up" classical music among youngsters.


----------



## Bach (Jun 2, 2008)

Voices mature later. Repertoire would be limited - I mean, how many renditions of Lloyd Webber's Pie Jesu or Franck's Panus Angelicus do you think one can stand without needing institutionalizing?


----------



## Drowning_by_numbers (May 30, 2006)

> There's the BBC Choir of the Year and I think there's Chorister of the Year for singers to go for - but if you want to be specific, the competition should be called "Young Instrumentalist of the Year". There are few concertos for voice and orchestra as Mr Harwood infered!


Lol I got down to the last 25 on chorister of the year once! 
a) there isn't repertoire
b) Voices will not be very mature, therefore it is difficult to judge alongside musicians of such a high standard
c) Concerto's for voice??

I would also like to vent my displeasure about the competition if I may. Firstly - what are the judges on about! They seem to have pre-determined buzz words that they use when they're lost for words! A lot of their judgements are based on personal preference which I think is very wrong. Also, during the final that was on BBC2, the contestants were asked stupid questions before and imediately after they played their most important performances of their lives! A lot of the contestants were speechless at these points and I sympathised with them whole heartedly. Nevertheless, I enjoyed the music and it has hopefully "bigged up" classical music among youngsters.[/QUOTE]

A vast majority was filmed at my college, and the final in Cardiff.. so having had first hand experience I really must agree. I just feel a lot of the decisions were in my opinion bad ones, and made for the wrong reasons.


----------

